# i bought 100 locust and most of them have black mouths?



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i bought 50 locust from www.rickslivefood.co.uk and iv just noticed mayby 70-80% of em have black mouths.i think i might need to take a macro pic to show u guys but what should i do.are they bad?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Never seen one with a black mouth before but I just googled it and the locust entry on wikipedia shows one with a black mouth. ImageesertLocust.jpeg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i started another thread at lizard section..every one says its normall


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

might have foot and mouth disease:lol2:


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

inkyjoe said:


> might have foot and mouth disease:lol2:


looks like it needs a shave!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

ive got some with black mouths in my colony, only about 30% tho


----------



## connord94 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's a new genetic morph!

LOL JK

Connor


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

I find dehydrated locusts go black from the face down.


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

I also just found black mixed with normal looking ones, I'm not going to risk it and feed them to my geckos, just in case. I think I may be over cautious sometimes :whistling2:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I had some with black mouths i just presumed this was normal :whistling2:

Since moulting they seem to have gone, againi just presumed this was normal!

Lewis


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Its just the type of locust it is various livefood suppliers
Use differant locusts ..you can see yelllow/green ...orange..black
They are all fine to feed as feeder insects so dont worry


----------

